
Starting a Startup on F1 Visa - jamie_102
I&#x27;m a student on an F1 visa in the Unites States.
I&#x27;m considering starting a startup (as the sole founder) and&#x2F;or becoming an independent contractor. But F1 visa holders are prohibited from working anywhere in the United States except for an internship or on an on-campus job.<p>I was considering forming a corporation and getting paid through dividends, but my international student advisor just told me that any form of work, even unpaid internships are illegal for F1 students and could result in deportation and a 10-year ban on reentry.<p>So is there any legal way in which I can start a startup or become an independent contractor? If any of you know lawyers or website where I can look for legal concerning this matter, please point me to them. I&#x27;m currently located in NYC.<p>Thank you.
======
cvaidya1986
Contact a good law firm who can guide you through your OPT

